# baking soda??



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I have read a few threads about giving backing soda to the goats? What is the purpose of feeding it? Is it for does only or should everybody be getting it? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really only need it if they are bloated.

Some people offer it free choice but I am not a fan of doing that.


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

I give it to my girls free choice, and whenever they have bloat. I guess it's a preference of owners.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I've heard a lot of people say you only really need to offer it free choice if your goats have access to a lot of grass. Other than that they only need it if they're bloated.

I don't offer it free choice and my girls are on pasture. I just save it for in case they need it and so far I've never had a girl come down with bloat. It really does seem to be an owners preference type thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mine have plenty of access to grass and I don't offer it to them free choice. They naturally make it and I would prefer not to mess with that.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I use baking soda with my Boer wethers just to get them to drink more but I am not sure of the exact reason to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Salt will encourage them to drink more. I wouldn't use baking soda. If your males are getting ammonium chloride, baking soda deactivates it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Salt will encourage them to drink more. I wouldn't use baking soda. If your males are getting ammonium chloride, baking soda deactivates it.


Ok, thank you for the info i defintely will use salt now! thanks!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Will they eat the baking soda on their own when they have bloat? Or would u have to drench them with it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

kenzie said:


> Ok, thank you for the info i defintely will use salt now! thanks!


Do you have a good loose goat mineral out for them? That really should be what they are getting instead of baking soda or plain salt.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

cteague said:


> Will they eat the baking soda on their own when they have bloat? Or would u have to drench them with it?


If they are actually bloated, then I would be drenching it.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank u


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Here is a pic after he ate today. I rubbed his belly like my book said and he stood there. He kind of stretched out and when he walks he holds his tail wierd. Could that be bloat? And he usually wouldn't let me rub his belly like that. I still have to catch him sometimes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say. Looks like it could be a good rumen going. Is he showing signs of distress?


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

No he still eats and drinks. But yesterday he didn't act like he felt good. He has the don't want to be caught and jump around syndrome lol. So yesterday when he just stood still and didn't try to get away when I caught him and rub his belly...it kinda concerned me. I talked with the guy I got them from and he said I might should take them off the alfalfa since they are whethers. He said it might be bloating him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you recently got them and this is a change in diet, that can definitely do it. All dietary changes should always be done slowly.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I started them off with about a 1/2 cup each. And over the last few months increased it to about a cup of the pellets. The mixed hay with molasses on it I was splitting a gallon ziplock bag between them over a 2 day period.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do they eat pasture?


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

They have a little pasture. But not a lot of grass here right now. Its all turned brown.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Why is molasses on the hay?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Why is molasses on the hay?


Could be Chaffhay :shrug:


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

It is a hay in a bag


----------

